
Two protesters shot dead in Kenosha - martythemaniak
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2020/aug/26/jacob-blake-shooting-gun-battle-in-kenosha-on-third-night-of-unrest
======
burfog
I really hate how that article uses the word "victim". Murderous rioting
attackers are not victims, even if they lose the fight and die, and they are
nothing like what "protesters" would suggest.

It's also implied that Jacob Blake was an innocent person. He had already
attacked the police, refused to cooperate, and appeared to be reaching into
his car for his gun. Of course he got shot. He has a long and very violent
criminal history too. It includes: resisting arrest, causing injury to police
officer, carry a firearm while intoxicated, disorderly conduct, criminal
trespass to dwelling, domestic abuse, 3rd degree sexual assault...

The bad reporting is encouraging violence and getting people killed. People
think an innocent man was just killed in cold blood by the cops, for racism or
no reason, but that just isn't the case.

~~~
bediger4000
dude, american citizens don't get the death penalty without a trial. It's that
simple. Even if they're murderous rioting attackers, or don't cooperate with
police. Arbitrary killing, that is, killing without an open, fair trial, will
cause greater problems than it solves.

~~~
burfog
American citizens have the right to self defense. Deadly force is authorized.

Worst case, there are a couple states that require the victim (the real one)
to attempt to retreat from the attacker if that is possible. Even in those
states, the Kenosha riot victim would have had the right to shoot with intent
to kill. Cops also don't have to retreat, and they too have the right to self
defense.

